# handy java comiler



## RawBit (3. Jun 2006)

das ist nun das erste mal das ich mich mit mobile java beschäftige... ich hab 0 ahnung wie ich das angehen soll, zb java am handy....

normale jars kann ich ja nicht einfach aufs handy laden, des geht doch nicht oder?

kann mir mal jemand irgendnen tutorial-link schicken wie ich das angehen kann?


----------



## RawBit (3. Jun 2006)

PS: ich hab die faq durchgeschaut.... möchte aber noch mehr ^^


----------



## AlArenal (3. Jun 2006)

http://www.netbeans.org/kb/50/mobility.html


----------



## RawBit (3. Jun 2006)

oh nein, englisch :shock:
aber ok, danke


----------



## AlArenal (3. Jun 2006)

Hackl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oh nein, englisch :shock:
> aber ok, danke



Ach, du warst das.. LOL

Falscher Job Junge, ganz falscher Job!


----------



## Jockel (3. Jun 2006)

Schon mal im http://www.j2meforum.com/ geschaut? Da gibt's auch ein paar nette Einsteigertutorials.


----------

